# Antec1200 TJHarlow side panel mod



## Frizz (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone done this mod to their antec 1200 yet?
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/441651-full-log-antec-1200-window-mod.html

I'm planning to do this as my first ever mod project, I've geeked it out to buy all the baddest parts I could get with my budget and now I need this mod to show em off. 

I need tips on what tools I can use other than a jigsaw well any powertools since I only have a drill in my garage. I've already got sources for the U-Channel edge molding but not completely sure if it has adhesive in it and the aclyric im planning to use is 600x600mm can anyone give input on weather coloured acrylic works or looks as good(See through) as just the plain clear colour?

Are there alternate tools I can use for the incision? And is using a hacksaw to cut the steel gonna leave bad scratches around the edges?

I can get materials off www.gammods.com.au


----------



## viczulis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea I did and I love the new look. A jig saw would be best bet. Maybe look into renting one at Home Depot for a 1/2 day. A dremmel would also work but cost of disc. Good luck


----------



## Frizz (Mar 1, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Yea I did and I love the new look.



Thats some sweet as hardcore modding right there! did you use a dremel and jigsaw?


----------



## viczulis (Mar 1, 2009)

Jig saw with metal blade and some tape. Now didnt even take 1/2 hour to cut out. The trim I got at auto zone, plexi at home depot and just used double sided tape. Worked out real nice and I'm very pleased with results. I just installed my cig lighter and ashtray LOL


----------



## viczulis (Mar 1, 2009)

Just noticed u dont live in States. Do u have Home Depots where your at ??? Well u should have something right.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 1, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Jig saw with metal blade and some tape. Now didnt even take 1/2 hour to cut out. The trim I got at auto zone, plexi at home depot and just used double sided tape. Worked out real nice and I'm very pleased with results. I just installed my cig lighter and ashtray LOL



Yeah I can imagine I could spend a few hours using a saw lmao, i might go to a hire shop then. Man lol cig lighter and ashtray haha thats too useful, but I gotta go out the backyard to have a durry anyways as im still livin` with tha rents .

EDIT: We got some warehouses that are local almost everywhere, I think they are able to cut it for me and let me borrow the tools for a setprice so its no problem just finding the easiest way out .


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 1, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Yea I did and I love the new look. A jig saw would be best bet. Maybe look into renting one at Home Depot for a 1/2 day. A dremmel would also work but cost of disc. Good luck



Wow thats pretty cool mod I like the colour.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm I'll have this done by next weekend, though any suggestions on which acrylic windows to use? There are some Uv reactive ones but are green.... my system is blue on the inside so thats a nono, although the 2 mirror acrylic windows look alright though are also more expensive lol


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice mod, but definitely not for me. It would leave me with nowhere to put my 120mm x 38mm 1.5A 3400 rpm ~150 cfm JMC/Datech 1238 12-hbta-4 fan.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 1, 2009)

Almost makes me wanna do it to mine. I like it.


----------



## becandl (Mar 1, 2009)

I just took off the mesh part so you could see more of the case, but still leave in the fan.  All you have to do is unscrew the acrylic from the back, take out the mesh, and screw it back on.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2009)

becandl said:


> I just took off the mesh part so you could see more of the case, but still leave in the fan.  All you have to do is unscrew the acrylic from the back, take out the mesh, and screw it back on.



Yeah I don't really like the way its bolted on, the black little screw holders break when you unscrew them so when you screw them back in its more than likely you won't be able to tighten it back at all.

I've done that, took out the mesh but the steel angle slanty bit on the middle is really annoying.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Little update on the project, no picture so far and I'm going to be picking up a jigsaw from my uncle's place. I won't be using a dremel for an incision instead I'll be cutting into the measurement with the jigsaw alone. 

Will be ordering the Acrylic and U-Channel next week as shops are closed on weekends. I'll keep it updated.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you done yet ???  LOL


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Are you done yet ???  LOL



Lmfao! Nah not yet, I got the jigsaw though and cut the windows.. now hopefully my local warehouse sells acrylic and edge molding or I'd be stuck with a hole in my case for a good week hahaha. I'll post up pics of it soon


----------



## viczulis (Mar 6, 2009)

cool


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2009)

viczulis said:


> cool



Its just been hard to get the correct equipment for cutting the steel, no-one in my fam does construction work except my dad who's 80% overseas so yeah no tools for me to work with.

But hell I can already see how its going to look like in a few days, im excited


----------



## viczulis (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you painting too ? or just window either way should look good.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 6, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> 120mm x 38mm 1.5A 3400 rpm ~150 cfm JMC/Datech 1238 12-hbta-4 fan.



Somehow I don't think all that info was necessary.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

viczulis said:


>



Lol been thinking about which paint to put on, i don't really have that much experience with painting, do I just use normal paint spray?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's Progress update, just need the U-channel to cover up wonkiness and the acrylic window. 

LOL its wonky, its my first time to use a jigsaw... IT GETS HOT I BURNT MY THUMB!


----------



## viczulis (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good  As for painting yea pretty much any spray paint. I always go to car parts place. But if you paint the plastic you'll need different paint.   Just scuff up (sand) prime and paint. A couple coats a clear coat if you like.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Looking good  As for painting yea pretty much any spray paint. I always go to car parts place. But if you paint the plastic you'll need different paint.   Just scuff up (sand) prime and paint. A couple coats a clear coat if you like.



I'm gonna copy your scheme if you don't mind, as in spray paint side panel and the front of the HDD cages. 

What color suits blue and black!? :S BLUE?


----------



## viczulis (Mar 7, 2009)

Not at all LOL I went with blue because all the blue case fans.  I'm going to be water cooling here soon so now I got to decide red or yellow tubing. decisions decisions.  LOL


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 7, 2009)

nice going there...i think thats quite good for someone who has never done it before. Let us know how the paint went. I have done a similar thingy, but my paintings not all that great.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok I got my acrylic window.... its like 800x800 mm, so its HUGE my garage is full of acrylic debris and not long til someone cuts their foot walking bare inside there cause I had to shape it perfectly to fit inside the side panel.

I ordered wiring loom, UV lights and 2 meters worth of U-Channel edge molding, same edge molding from MNPCtech so it should all be done by Tuesday..... if I had the materials this would have been an hour job or not even but yeah I don't and I have college etc. so its taken about a week now lol.

EDIT: BTW is it possible to superglue the window to the metal case?! I don't have double sided tape rofl


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dont use superglue as it will mess up the acrylic. It leaves stains that normally spread and eats into the acrylic. Learnt this the hard way. Secondly you have to be very careful when you place the acrylic into the side panel, with superglue you have only one chance and if that goes wrong your stuck. I prefer to use 3m double sided industrial tape, as its strong enuf to hold onto the side panel and also can be easily removed with a blunt blade. DONT use superglue under any circumstances. Have some patience and wait for your stuff to arrive.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll post the final look on this thread and sorry mav I couldn't resist using the superglue method.

There are a few smudges but hardly noticeable >.< Haha look at "Your PC ATM thread" will be posting pics of current progression there


----------

